# My new housemate arrived today!



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

She is a Singer 15-91, born on March 3, 1952 in Elizabeth, NJ. She is in very good condition except for needing some wiring changing out. I haven't named her yet -- any ideas? I'm not very inventive with names. Every truck I've owned has been "old blue" regardless of age or colour. My Janome is "Jan" and the 5 yo Singer Quantum is "Lemon". If you want to read a funny (but typical) small town story, read below the picture. 










Received a call earlier this morning from our new substitute postmaster. "Hi, is breakfast ready?" No says I, but it could be. Great, says he. You have a large very heavy box here and the "girls" can't lift it, so I thought I'd bring it by. I told him it was a vintage sewing machine and I was surprised it got here so fast. Fast forward an hour. Telephone rings. It's my friend - handyman. "At the cafe this morning Tom said you got an old sewing machine -- what kind?" So I tell him. In about another hour, up drives the postmaster, my handyman, his wife, and another friend (who happened to be at the cafe). So WE unpack the sewing machine to find the foot pedal cord has been pulled out of the connection. Tom and Danny work on that while the women and I make coffee for everyone. Long story short, the machine works wonderfully, is extremely clean, but the wires to the light and foot pedal are worn and not safe. I've ordered what I need and Danny will be back later this week to work on it. Oh, and since the group left, I've received two other phone calls asking about the "old Singer" and why I didn't buy a new one. Small towns -- love em or hate em, but there's never a dull moment!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful machine, great story. Sounds like a wonderful (sometimes crazy nosey) little town.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful, mine like that is either a 15-89 or 15-90. It came original in a treadle cabinet but has had a motor added.

Love the small town story.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Great small town life story. Enjoy your new machine as much as your friends are enjoying it!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

She's beautiful. Looks just like the one my Mom and Grandma taught me to sew on. I'm partial to Bess--short for Elizabeth


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Your story is soo too funny.  That is the type of town I wouldn't mind living in. Of course the poor post office would probably get a hernia with all the machines we seem to be buying lately. 

Elaine


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

The Whizzer! It came from an old family friend in a portable wooden case. I couldn't believe it wasn't made in the 20's from the look of it, it's a real workhorse. I especially love the set screw for the stitch length /reverse lever - my Bernina can't come close to this feature. Mending to free motion stitching, it's the best.

Congrats! Oh, and Delivery Day is a great read!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

She's a beauty! I hope she runs like a dream for you!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

She looks like a Stella to me. Don't you just love the old machines?


----------

